# Got my first duck this past weekend!!!!! UPDATED MOUNT PIC



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

We didn't have a dog with us so my hubby was the retriever. My sweet Brother-in-law has taken me on all of my duck hunts. This was my third. I think he and my hubby were just as proud of me as I was of myself. The one on the left in the last picture was my 1st. It's on the way to Rodney Casteel. The other one I shot is going to get ate. The hunt was Saturday and I am still on Cloud 100!!! I'm addicted for sure!


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice shooting! Congratulations on your first ducks!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to club! Congrats on your first woodie. Now the addiction will set it.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 15, 2013)

i've been fighting the addiction for 10 years. Have to go to the Quackaholics Anonymous meeting every Sat. and Sun morning. Still havent kicked the habit.


----------



## Vmarsh (Jan 15, 2013)

awesome, congratulations!


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 15, 2013)

congrats!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm proud as a peacock. Can't wait to go back.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

And you should be!  It's hard to beat a morning in the duck hole, ducks floating dead on the water is just icing on the cake.


----------



## folded77 (Jan 15, 2013)

congrats awesome job


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> And you should be!  It's hard to beat a morning in the duck hole, ducks floating dead on the water is just icing on the cake.



You are so right. I just LOVE watching the world wake up. Then hearing the ducks come in. It's a beautiful sight.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

There's a memory in every hunt!


----------



## wingding (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations, Mandy, you done good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> There's a memory in every hunt!



Got that right. I was so excited about the ducks coming in and hubby telling me to shoot. I didn't have my feet under me good and when I shot the first duck(which I killed) my feet came right out from under me. Hubby said all he saw was eyes and my nose. He jerked me up like a rag doll. Yep, I drank me some swamp water.  Thank goodness it was warm enough to keep it going. Got my second drake woody  soakin wet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations, Mandy, you done good!



Thanks.  Hate it I missed Chehaw, but this was worth it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

Wow now your definitely a true duck hunter! The duck hi to g world consist of those that have been under and those that are going under!  Keep in mi d it won't be the last time you get wet!


----------



## FMBear (Jan 15, 2013)

That is just plain awesome!  Congrats!


----------



## CootCartel (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice job, congrats and welcome to the obsession!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Wow now your definitely a true duck hunter! The duck hi to g world consist of those that have been under and those that are going under!  Keep in mi d it won't be the last time you get wet!



I'm not EVEN gonna tell you what happened the next morning. , but they say that all duck hunter do "that" too.
Guess I experienced it all in one weekend.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

Well glad to hear you got it all out of the way. Hopefully you'll have smooth sailing from here on out!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice!!!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 15, 2013)

Great job and a great memory! You never forget your first. Please post a pic of your woody when you get him back. Congratulations again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 15, 2013)

DLH_Woodstock said:


> Great job and a great memory! You never forget your first. Please post a pic of your woody when you get him back. Congratulations again.



You better believe I will. My hubby has one mounted and my son does too. MY TURN! All are different mounts.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 15, 2013)

Love that big ol' smile 

I've always thought the drake woody was the prettiest. Got one on my wall.

Good eating also. Throw some wild rice, big ol' slice of onion and a orange quarter in the chest cavity. Layer the outer duck in bacon slices and top it off with thin orange slices on top and bake till done. Course you don't have to do it that way to make it taste good. Just something I played with for a few years.

Congrats.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Jan 15, 2013)

Awesome!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats again miz hornet22!


----------



## K80 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

Congrats. Good for you. now you are hooked. Nice looking bird.


----------



## king george (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats, welcome to the family!!!!


----------



## K80Shooter (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats Mandy!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the congrats guys. Makes me very proud. And yes, I'm still on cloud 100. Can't wait to get my duck back from Mr. Rodney.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome, I am happy for you. good luck in on furture hunts.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice Mandy!    hate we missed you at Chehaw but I reckon it was worth it.  Tell Chris I said I could hook him up with a good dog ... just sayin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 16, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Nice Mandy!    hate we missed you at Chehaw but I reckon it was worth it.  Tell Chris I said I could hook him up with a good dog ... just sayin.



I saw the pics from Chehaw. Hate I missed it too, but my first duck was worth it. I bet you could hook him up with a good one. I had a yellow lab back before and during the child. He has passed. Best dog in the world!


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 17, 2013)

way to go girl ....


----------



## shotgun (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats. Nothing like getting baptized in a Duck Hole.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 17, 2013)

Whooooooooot !!!  Atta gal Mandy !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!!!  I ain't never killed but two ducks in my life-one was with a rock when I was about 8 years old, the other one flew out in the road in front of me and I runnovered it accidentally.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2013)

UPDATED. Got my mount back. Mr. Casteel did an AMAZING job. It's just what I asked for.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 8, 2013)

Sweet lookin' mount gal friend !!!  



Was he swimmin' , or flying when you shot 'em??


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 8, 2013)

Mount looks great. Cograts on your first bird


----------



## K80Shooter (Jul 8, 2013)

Very nice, display it proudly!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jul 8, 2013)

Good looking mount!


----------



## huntchesies (Jul 8, 2013)

Now that is an awesome mount.  Rodney sure can bring a dead duck back to life.  He's done some for me and I plan on him doing some more for me real soon. Congrats.


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice ! Good job!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice!!


----------

